# Commercial Kitchen



## luli (Nov 28, 2008)

I am planning to open a small catering company. 
Anyone knows a commercial kitchen for renting 
in NJ, NYC or nearby.

Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

welcome Luli, please feel free to participate in our thread......there is an awful lot of great information on starting a catering business (and numerous variations) in the archives.


----------



## paprika (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you find your commercial kitchen? I am looking for one in the NYC area.


----------



## jennp (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello all....I have noticed numerous postings/questions for commerical kitchen rentals in Michigan (I'm Grosse Pointe)..was wondering if anyone was sucessful in finding one?  Would love any information/help!  Thanks!!!


----------

